# Big score



## Fragger (Oct 13, 2019)

Picked up this two jewels last thursday !! Someone had set them out for heavy trash pickup








I know they are what i been needing but dont even know who makes them or how old they are, any info would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

DANG! That sir is a GREAT find!  Glad somebody only tossed them vs. junk metal.

My old place down south would really put them to use. Up here, they would only get stuck on 1,000 tree roots. 

BTW, what type of tractor will you be using with these two nice gems. That could be the color scheme when you have time to freshen them up a bit.


----------



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

As it's been said before, one man's junk.... Congrats on your find! Kind of funny I came across this today. A buddy of mine was unloading his riding lawn mower from the back of his truck. His wife had been griping at him to get rid of 2x12s and other stuff laying in a pile by his outer fence. She came out as it was being unloaded and he said, this is why I don't just throw out every thing you think is trash.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

They are both "Brinly"!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a Brinly plow


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You beat me to the punch grnspot110!


----------



## Fragger (Oct 13, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> DANG! That sir is a GREAT find!  Glad somebody only tossed them vs. junk metal.
> 
> My old place down south would really put them to use. Up here, they would only get stuck on 1,000 tree roots.
> 
> BTW, what type of tractor will you be using with these two nice gems. That could be the color scheme when you have time to freshen them up a bit.


Will be probably be using my JD or maybe my Sears Garden Tractor or could even better use my gilson s-16 or maybe my wheel horse Not sure yet my garden is already established so there not be many roots i hope , up til now been using my tiller and then pulling my disc over it to smooth up , not sure just retired and am getting all my retirement toys going, so this plow and cutivator just added the icing on the cake.
Thanks for response .


----------



## Fragger (Oct 13, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Looks like a Brinly plow


Thanks that sure enough looks like her !!


----------



## Fragger (Oct 13, 2019)

grnspot110 said:


> They are both "Brinly"!


Thank you sir !!


----------



## Fragger (Oct 13, 2019)

Dmfoste1 said:


> As it's been said before, one man's junk.... Congrats on your find! Kind of funny I came across this today. A buddy of mine was unloading his riding lawn mower from the back of his truck. His wife had been griping at him to get rid of 2x12s and other stuff laying in a pile by his outer fence. She came out as it was being unloaded and he said, this is why I don't just throw out every thing you think is trash.


My wife does the same thing , looks out the window and points out what i need to hide !! I got about 25 wooded acres behind my back yard so i hide my good junk back there


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Fragger said:


> My wife does the same thing , looks out the window and points out what i need to hide !! I got about 25 wooded acres behind my back yard so i hide my good junk back there


SOOO COOL. 25 hide away places.


----------



## Qcumber guy (Jun 25, 2017)

Two wheel tractor implements, all very similar hitch setup! 
Nice find!!!


----------



## Haden Buckmaster (Oct 23, 2019)

Fragger said:


> View attachment 50517
> 
> Picked up this two jewels last thursday !! Someone had set them out for heavy trash pickup
> View attachment 50523
> ...


They look like the ones that was stolen from my house in Guthrie Oklahoma but im sure their not if they are they fit a case garden tractor that I used to have if that helps you out any.


----------



## Fragger (Oct 13, 2019)

Haden Buckmaster said:


> They look like the ones that was stolen from my house in Guthrie Oklahoma but im sure their not if they are they fit a case garden tractor that I used to have if that helps you out any.


LOL no they didn't come from Good Tree Oklahoma they came from Lucius bio on Lake Houston and no I don't think they wash down in the flood old boy set them out heavy trash pickup said he didn't have nothing to pull him with so I gladly assisted him in removing them from his property thanks for noticing they are two of my best finds


----------

